# FET and Climaval



## Kazza73 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

It's been so long since I have been on here.  We started our IVF journey last August but had so many complications that we didnt actually have our first ET until January - BFN   

We did get 5 embryos for the freezer though so we had our first FET on 28.05.10.  Our first embryo didnt survive the thaw, but the second one was a 4 cell which actually divided to a 5 by the time it was transfered.....

I was on a medicated cycle, taking just climaval 3 times per day, which is continuing post transfer with the cyclogest pessaries.  My question is, have any of you done the same and do you know if the climaval will stop a bleed occurring until I stop taking it??  What I mean is, OTD is Saturday 12 June and my last climaval will be on Thursday 10th.  Am I unlikely to bleed until after then if I am already BFN??  I am having lots of sharp twinges like period pains...

I am also doing my own head in!!!!!!!  Can you tell     

Thanks for any help!
Kazza


----------



## Kazza73 (Jul 9, 2009)

I've just spoken to the Unit and they have told me that I wont bleed until I stop taking the tablets.  So if I get a BFP on saturday I keep taking the drugs for another couple weeks or so, but if I get a BFN then I stop taking the drug and I will then bleed....


----------

